
MikroTik 4-Port SFP+ 10Gbe Switch Review - dragontamer
https://www.servethehome.com/mikrotik-crs305-1g-4sin-review-4-port-must-have-10gbe-switch/
======
dragontamer
Only ~$150 while providing 4x 10Gbe SFP+ ports. This sounds like the ideal
switch for a home-office that is dipping into Fiber Optics.

